# Cheap dropper seat post



## lulubel (8 Jan 2013)

I had decided I didn't want/need a dropper seat post because I was going to be a XC kind of girl, and on the very rare occasions I needed to get off the back of the saddle on a descent, I'd just stand up tall and slide past it (which I think looks really cool). However, reality has not co-operated with my plans - the occasions when I want to get back past the saddle are happening more often than I expected, and sliding past the saddle is far more difficult than I imagined - and I've now realised that a dropper seat post would be really useful. It would also be useful to be able to get my weight back and low to get up technical step-type sections.

The problem is, of course, that I've spent all my compensation money and don't have much in the way of available funds.

So, I'm wondering if something like this or this would do the job.

I know everyone says a Rock Shox Reverb is the thing to have, but I can't afford one, and I don't think I really need a reliable remote dropper post. All I need is an easy way to lower the saddle - even stopping to do it is OK - and raise it again to *exactly the same height it was before I lowered it*.

The bold part is the most important, and it's why I'm reluctant to just do it by undoing the seat post clamp. I had 6 weeks of knee pain when I first got the Cube, varying from mild to actually pretty sore really, and I've concluded that I need the saddle just a couple of millimetres below the point where my hips start to rock when I pedal. That's very difficult to get just right!

The ones I've linked look like a "pull the lever" job. Pull the lever and put weight on the saddle to go down. Pull the lever and take weight off the saddle to go up. I found a review of the first one on a German forum (he'd bought the remote version), and he said the hydraulics failed after about 6 months, and he had to trap the saddle between his thighs to pull it up, but otherwise he was very happy with it. I can't see that being a problem with the manually operated one, because you're already pulling the lever to release it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pshore (8 Jan 2013)

I've just scored a line on my seatpost with a hacksaw. Just enough so it doesn't rub away. Sorted !


----------



## lulubel (8 Jan 2013)

pshore said:


> I've just scored a line on my seatpost with a hacksaw. Just enough so it doesn't rub away. Sorted !


 
I'm rather ham-fisted with a hacksaw, as you'd understand if you saw the top of the steerer tube on my Surly.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't go any cheaper than the decent-ish Giant dropper post. Only downside is 30.9 is the only available size.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jan 2013)

As regards keeping the ideal height, can you clamp the post at the point where your ideal height is with the dropping bit fully extended?

Thus you know the ideal height will always be restored after dropping by fully extending the post again.

Just a guess - I know nothing about these things, never even seen one.


----------



## Cubist (8 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> As regards keeping the ideal height, can you clamp the post at the point where your ideal height is with the dropping bit fully extended?
> 
> Thus you know the ideal height will always be restored after dropping by fully extending the post again.
> 
> Just a guess - I know nothing about these things, never even seen one.


Yep, that's how they work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2013)

Gravity Dropper 4" Descender Multi would get my money. From dem German's probably.


----------



## tightwad (8 Jan 2013)

I've been looking to buy a seat dropper for 18 months but have found the cost too high so when this bugger came along it was on my Xmas list double quick. http://www.biketart.com/233515/prod...ogle&utm_content=None&utm_campaign=PriceComp1

Three positions remotely operated and for the dough is a great buy. I've probably got a 10% off code if anyone's interested,


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Jan 2013)

pshore said:


> I've just scored a line on my seatpost with a hacksaw. Just enough so it doesn't rub away. Sorted !


 
if you are being serious, then that is not a good idea as it introduces a stress staritng point exacly where the post is at it mosts stressed. As someone who has had 2 posts snap with the scars to prove, I wouldn't recomment it.

I use a tippex pen to mark the post - not so I can drop it - it is to check that the post is not slipping as I fine tune tightening the seatpost clamp bolt.

can't help with the question - I am not a believer of adjustable posts but having said that, there seems to be quite a lot of them around ...


----------



## simon.r (8 Jan 2013)

There are posts available that have a scale marked on them. One pulled at random from Google:







You'll be with a millimeter or two when you re-set the height.


----------



## Cubist (8 Jan 2013)

simon.r said:


> There are posts available that have a scale marked on them. One pulled at random from Google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trouble is those gradated markings rub off as the post is slammed past them and back up again with mud and grit doing all they can to wipe them off. 

@lulubel, those gravity droppers are well spoken of. Hi-bike.de sell the Reverb for 189 Euros without bleed kit. You can get an aftermarket bleed kit on eBay for £15 or so if you need one. I personally think if you can stretch the budget or save a little longer you will be rewarded.


----------



## Cubist (8 Jan 2013)

If you do go for the Giant dropper give me a shout. I have a 30.9 to 31.6mm shim you can have for very little money.


----------



## lulubel (9 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Trouble is those gradated markings rub off as the post is slammed past them and back up again with mud and grit doing all they can to wipe them off.
> 
> @lulubel, those gravity droppers are well spoken of. Hi-bike.de sell the Reverb for 189 Euros without bleed kit. You can get an aftermarket bleed kit on eBay for £15 or so if you need one. I personally think if you can stretch the budget or save a little longer you will be rewarded.


 
Also, those markings are too far apart for me, unless the exactly point I need happens to fall directly on one of them. On my road bike, I count the "lines" in the carbon to get the height right if I need to adjust it for any reason.

To be honest, the idea behind this is a cheap exercise in being able to change the saddle height without too much faffing around or risking knee damage. It isn't a case of saving or stretching the budget. It's a case of a dropper seat post OR a new pair of running shoes, and the running shoes cost about £90, so that's how much I have to spend if I go for the dropper post.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Also, those markings are too far apart for me, unless the exactly point I need happens to fall directly on one of them. On my road bike, I count the "lines" in the carbon to get the height right if I need to adjust it for any reason.
> 
> To be honest, the idea behind this is a cheap exercise in being able to change the saddle height without too much faffing around or risking knee damage. It isn't a case of saving or stretching the budget. It's a case of a dropper seat post OR a new pair of running shoes, and the* running shoes cost about £90*, so that's how much I have to spend if I go for the dropper post.


 
No TK Maxxx in Malaga then? Shame. My last pair of New Balance running shoes were £120 in my local running shop, £90 online, and £45 in TK.

EDIT: FWIW I've a Gravity Dropper Descender on the hardtail and a Reverb + remote on the full bounce.


----------



## lulubel (9 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> No TK Maxxx in Malaga then? Shame. My last pair of New Balance running shoes were £120 in my local running shop, £90 online, and £45 in TK.


 
I wear Brooks running shoes, and they tend to sell out in each edition rather than getting into discount stores, at least in my very common size. I tried New Balance, and they were too wide for me (although they make good walking trainers).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> I wear Brooks running shoes, and they *tend to sell out in each edition* rather than getting into discount stores. I tried New Balance, and they were too wide for me (although they make good walking trainers).


Don't believe the hype. Brooks turn up regularly in my local TK too.


----------



## lulubel (9 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Don't believe the hype. Brooks turn up regularly in my local TK too.


 
If you see any ladies Brooks Adrenaline GTS in a size 6, let me know and I can send someone in the UK to look. They're usually sold out online a couple of months before the new edition comes out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> If you see any ladies Brooks Adrenaline GTS in a size 6, let me know and I can send someone in the UK to look. They're usually *sold out online a couple of months before the new edition comes out*.


I suspect that is because all the stock is on shelves at various retailers! I shall keep an eye out even though it means I'll have to wander into the women's shoes section.


----------



## lulubel (9 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I suspect that is because all the stock is on shelves at various retailers! I shall keep an eye out even though it means I'll have to wander into the women's shoes section.


 
Ta very much


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jan 2013)

I recommend the FOX DOSS seatpost which works really well as part of the Fox CTD system, I prefer it to the Reverb. Im not sure you can describe it as cheap though


----------



## 02GF74 (10 Jan 2013)

try here, £ 45 to £ 60
http://www.sportsshoes.com/products/brooks-adrenaline-gts/size-6/?q=Brooks adrenaline


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I recommend the FOX DOSS seatpost which works really well as part of the Fox CTD system, I prefer it to the Reverb. *Im not sure you can describe it as cheap though*


yeah you can, if you're loaded.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2013)

02GF74 said:


> try here, £ 45 to £ 60
> http://www.sportsshoes.com/products/brooks-adrenaline-gts/size-6/?q=Brooks adrenaline


good linkage!


----------



## pshore (10 Jan 2013)

02GF74 said:


> if you are being serious, then that is not a good idea as it introduces a stress staritng point exacly where the post is at it mosts stressed. As someone who has had 2 posts snap with the scars to prove, I wouldn't recomment it.


 
Have you snapped aluminium posts? I have never come across anyone who did that let alone two. Carbon yes, traditional metals no.

Yes I was serious. It is literally a scratch but in a continuous line so visible amongst all the other scratches there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2013)

pshore said:


> *Have you snapped aluminium posts?* I have never come across anyone who did that let alone two. Carbon yes, traditional metals no.
> 
> Yes I was serious. It is literally a scratch but in a continuous line so visible amongst all the other scratches there.


Off road? Yep.


----------

